# Drop points and filework



## robert flynt (Feb 26, 2016)

Had to make a drop point skinner, with tapered tang, for a customer, so I made four. 1st one is desert ironwood, 2nd one is buckeye burl, 3rd one is crotch claro walnut, 4th. one is snake wood. the 5th. one is a hidden tang clip point with black wood handle with copal (amber) spacer. Blades are CPM154CM steel and all the drop points are 4". Which file work pattern do ya'll like best?
PS: Sorry I got the sequence screwed up but you get the picture.

















View attachment 98275

View attachment 98277

View attachment 98278









View attachment 98275

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 10 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 26, 2016)

Man those are all gorgeous. That spiral filework takes the cake for me. That's insane.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 26, 2016)

This is what makes me not want to post anymore of my junk. Lol beautiful Robert.


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 26, 2016)

Tclem said:


> This is what makes me not want to post anymore of my junk. Lol beautiful Robert.


You'll get there just keep doing what your doing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 26, 2016)

Hidden Tang Blackwood with Copal spacer Best looking one out of the bunch for me and the spiral firework is just amazing. 
Thats kind of like picking Ms. Universe  not a bad one in the bunch

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 26, 2016)

Most incredible set of knives. Simply glorious. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 26, 2016)

Oh my garsh.....they all are gorgeous Robert, but the snakewood just pops out. That spiral is sweet too, but the design on the snakewood one is very pleasing to my eyes...

Nicely done sir.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 26, 2016)

How can you pick a favorite!!I love all the file work! Never seen the leaf style in the top one before!! Splendid! Is the second down rope file? And what would you call the last one? OK my favorite is the DIW one...no the black wood handle one.....wait the buckeye burl ah hell forget it! LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 26, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> How can you pick a favorite!!I love all the file work! Never seen the leaf style in the top one before!! Splendid! Is the second down rope file? And what would you call the last one? OK my favorite is the DIW one...no the black wood handle one.....wait the buckeye burl ah hell forget it! LOL


Top to bottom Feather, twist, I don't know, and rope. The clip point with black handle has a vine and thorn file work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 26, 2016)

Wow, drooling a little.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Molokai (Feb 26, 2016)

Wow, amazing. I like the spiral ones.


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 26, 2016)

Molokai said:


> Wow, amazing. I like the spiral ones.


It is one of my favorites too.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 26, 2016)

What they all said. And that spiral is just nuts. The Fantastic Four!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 26, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Hidden Tang Blackwood with Copal spacer Best looking one out of the bunch for me and the spiral firework is just amazing.
> Thats kind of like picking Ms. Universe  not a bad one in the bunch


Agree


----------



## Kevin (Feb 26, 2016)

I would like to thank myself for Woodbarter, because without me I would not have had the privilege to own 4 Satterfields, 3 Molokais, and 2 Flynts. So, from me to you Kevin, Thank you. You're welcome. 

I need a shank next I wonder what kind of deal I can work with any shank makers . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 27, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I need a shank next I wonder what kind of deal I can work with any shank makers . . . . .


That would be Tony

@Tclem

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Woodman (Feb 27, 2016)

It's a total joy to see workmanship like this.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Feb 27, 2016)

I have never seen the feather pattern before. I would lean towards that one as my favorite but all of your work is fantastic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 27, 2016)

Those are fantastic man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Feb 27, 2016)

Amazing file work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 27, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I own 4 Satterfields, 3 Molokais, and 2 Flynts



One of these days I'll get one....not sure which one would be first....


----------



## Kevin (Feb 27, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I own 4 Satterfields, 3 Molokais, and 2 Flynts





ripjack13 said:


> ....not sure which one would be first....



Whichever has one available when you finally get sense enough to get one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 27, 2016)

If I ever have to be stabbed, I'd like to think it would be done with a knife as nice as any of these! If I got to choose, that Blackwood knife is my pick of the litter.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## wombat (Feb 27, 2016)

I love them all, but the black hidden tang is just gorgeous!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

